# snaring



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

hi i was wanting to know if any one could tell me how to make a snare for yottles. or if anyone could send me a link to a website that could.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

first find out the specs on what is legal and what is illegal in your state, what snare locks you can use, deer stops, breaking strength, loop size etc.

Here in ND we have a cable breaking device at no more than 350lbs. We don't need deer stops, but we do need to have a lock stop the resists loop size from being any larger than 12".

The lock that i'm stuck on is called an Amberg lock using 5/64 7x7 galvanized cable. It is a camlock design that employs a dispatch spring and a release farrel that breaks at around the 200lb mark.

You can pick up cable, locks, and all the goods at:
http://www.snareshop.com/
http://www.minntrapprod.com/

You're best bet is to get a hold of someone in your state trappers association. So you can see what they are using. Or buy a snare and take it apart and measure everything so you can make your own snares. 
http://www.oregonta.org/

If there is anything that I can help with, let me know.

xdeano


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the info. how do you make yours


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I cut all the cable up in either 8' or 10' lengths. I bring both lengths just in case I have a spot that needs longer or shorter cable. Then I thread on my lock, spring, washer and crimp on my release farrel. then i bend the cable at the spring at a 90 degree angle so it sits right on my loop. Then I stick it around an old frier pan that is 12" in diameter and crimp on my stop, then I do the other end with a double farrel and hammer on a nut as a stopper.

This is what I do for the first snare, then I take it apart and measure everything on a bench as to where all my stops are so I can just measure and pound on all my stops at one run, then put on all my snare locks, springs and farrels at one shot, then do a run of all the ends and when I'm done with that I'm done with several dozen at one time. It's less time consuming that doing a complete snare every time.

xdeano


----------

